
'Fat but fit' may be a myth, researchers say - horsecaptin
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/12/22/fat-but-fit-may-be-a-myth-researcher-say/
======
DrScump
The WP author here confuses correlation with causation.

Both obesity _and_ fitness response to cardio (e.g. measured by VO2Max) have
genetic factors (many obese people are genetically low-responders to cardio).
See the recent University of Bath study for details.

------
kesselvon
It was a never a truth to begin with, really. Even the original study was
rather controversial in its results. Fat but 'fit' is a transitory state
between healthy weight and fit or obesity and unfit; eventually all that
weight will catch up with you.

